# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خداحافطی با کنکور به علت عدم موفقیت در درس زیست

## konkor-82

خیلی سعی کردم زیست را بفهمم ولی با وجود۵ماه از مطالعه و خواندن تقریبا ۲دور(البته به غیر زیست پیش چند فصل).
منابع مطالعاتی من بیشتر فاگو و کتاب درسی بود
اصلا تست را نمتونم بفهمم. میخوام دوباره فقط روی کتاب تمرکز کنم
ولی میبینم که چیزی نمیفهمم
اگر زیست را میتونستم برسونم در بقیه دروس مشکلی نخواهم داشت
فعلا تصمیمم بر خداحافظی هست
اینم بگم من رشته ام ریاضی بوده برای همین از زیست چیزی بارم نیست
خسته شدم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkor-82


خیلی سعی کردم زیست را بفهمم ولی با وجود۵ماه از مطالعه و خواندن تقریبا ۲دور(البته به غیر زیست پیش چند فصل).
منابع مطالعاتی من بیشتر فاگو و کتاب درسی بود
اصلا تست را نمتونم بفهمم. میخوام دوباره فقط روی کتاب تمرکز کنم
ولی میبینم که چیزی نمیفهمم
اگر زیست را میتونستم برسونم در بقیه دروس مشکلی نخواهم داشت
فعلا تصمیمم بر خداحافظی هست
اینم بگم من رشته ام ریاضی بوده برای همین از زیست چیزی بارم نیست
خسته شدم


به نظرم برای رشته های مهندسی در رشته خودت بخونی هم راحت تری و هم رشته های تاپ در دانشگاه های تاپ می تونی قبول شی*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام  :Yahoo (1): 
الان داشتم به این فکر میکردم آیا بگم نه تو میتونی ، نه آسونه ، نه فاگو سخته به جاش فلان کتاب بخوان و امیدهای کاذب بدم و تورو تبدیل کنم به یه سیاهی لشکر تجربی ، ولی فکر کردم به جاش واقعیت رو بگم و واقع نگر باشیم
پسرخوب یا دخترخوب (جنسیت نزدی) ، وقتی شما دو دور روی کتاب زدی ، حالا به جز پیش دانشگاهی چند فصل و به این نتیجه رسیدی زیست رو نمیفهمی ، پس شاید واقعا واس زیست و بیمارستان ساخته نشدی؟ زیست شناسی دبیرستان خیلی آسون هست نسبت به کتاب هایی که زیست دارن و توی دانشگاه تدریس میشه ، این هم بگم دانشگاه مثل مدرسه نیست استاد از ب بسم الله تا آخرش برات توضضیح بده مثل معلم ، یه چیز سطحی میگه و میره چون 3 ماه بیشتر زمان نداره کتاب رو تموم کنه پس باید گیرایی خودت هم بالا باشه ، حالا باز هم ناامیدت نمیکنم شاید علاقه داری واقعا به تجربی و از سر بیکاری و این چیزا نیمدی سمتش ، شما 2 راه داری
1-زیست شناسی رو مجدد بخوانی با عشق و علاقه و ببینی آیا میتونی درصد زیست شناسیت رو حداقل بالای 50 برسونی تا توی بعضی رشته های خوب قبول بشی یا نه
2-به جای اینکه انرژی و وقتت رو بذاری روی کتابی ک نمیفهمیش ، ببینی توی رشته ی ریاضی به چه شاخه ای علاقه داری و میبینی توی اون استعداد و آینده داری ، بعدش برای همون هدف تلاش کنی
بنظرم چون ریاضی بودی و توی ددروس خودت حرفی واس گفتن داری ، بهتره گزینه دو رو انتخاب کنی ، آخه وضعیت کنکور تجربیم همچین جالب نیس  ،هم جمعیت زیاد داره هم متقاضی و کسایی که روزی 10 ساعت دارن مفید درس میخونن زیاد داره ، قبولیشم خیلی سخته (ناامید نمیکنما ، حقیقته) :Yahoo (105):

----------


## konkor-82

رشته های مهندسی که مفت نمی ارزه
من خودن ارشد ای تی دارم
حیفه عمر که صرف این رشته مزخرف کردم
رشته ما تنها رشته ای هستش که در دانشگاه چیزی یاد نمیگیری
باید خودت یه حرفه ای را یاد بگیری

----------


## V_buqs

> خیلی سعی کردم زیست را بفهمم ولی با وجود۵ماه از مطالعه و خواندن تقریبا ۲دور(البته به غیر زیست پیش چند فصل).
> منابع مطالعاتی من بیشتر فاگو و کتاب درسی بود
> اصلا تست را نمتونم بفهمم. میخوام دوباره فقط روی کتاب تمرکز کنم
> ولی میبینم که چیزی نمیفهمم
> اگر زیست را میتونستم برسونم در بقیه دروس مشکلی نخواهم داشت
> فعلا تصمیمم بر خداحافظی هست
> اینم بگم من رشته ام ریاضی بوده برای همین از زیست چیزی بارم نیست
> خسته شدم


ایول یه نفر کمتر شد  :Yahoo (4): 
خداحافظ عزیزم موفق باشی

========== ویرایش =========
دست چند نفر از این بچه های اینجارم بگیر با خودت ببر یکم راحت تر شه وضعیت کنکور

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkor-82


رشته های مهندسی که مفت نمی ارزه
من خودن ارشد ای تی دارم
حیفه عمر که صرف این رشته مزخرف کردم
رشته ما تنها رشته ای هستش که در دانشگاه چیزی یاد نمیگیری
باید خودت یه حرفه ای را یاد بگیری


خب الان به جای این که بشینی و وقتت رو تلف کنی با زیست برو حرفه یاد بگیر تا بتونی سریع به هدفت برسی*

----------


## maryam13

خدا نگهدارت

----------


## Heni

درسته که میگن برای زیست dvd نبینید اما ادم نباید صرفا یه دنباله رو باشه که برنامه هاشو بر اساس فکر و نظر دیگران می چینه و خودش اساسا هیچ ایده ای برای مشکلات خودش نداره شما مشکلتون عدم درک زیسته که چون تغییر رشته ای هستین حق هم دارید من پیشتهاد میکنم یه نمونه تدریس از زیست حرف اخر رو ببینید اونوقت متوجه می شید که با تمام وجود به مطالبی که براتون گنگ و مبهم بوده مسلط شدید (چون همه مطلب کتاب درسی رو به صورت انیمیشن در اوردن و شما می تونید با چشمای خودتون همه اون چیزایی رو که صرفا می خوندید و حفظ می کردید ببینید و با حافظه تصویری بفهمید و درکش کنید)برای امتحانش هم می تونید چند تا تست از همون مبحث بزنید.
وقتی اینکار رو انجام دادید حالا فقط روی کتاب درسی و تست زدن تمرکز کنید.
راستی اگه شرایط استفاده از زیست حرف اخر رو نداشتید میتونید از کتاب درسی+*خط ویژه زیست شناسی پیش و پایه گاج استفاده کنید که خیلی خوب مطالب رو توضیح داده و نکات ترکیبی رو هم ذکر کرده اما بازم به پای درک ب حافظه تصویری نمیرسه اما به هر حال اینم یک راهه.*

----------


## konkor-82

> ایول یه نفر کمتر شد 
> خداحافظ عزیزم موفق باشی
> 
> ========== ویرایش =========
> دست چند نفر از این بچه های اینجارم بگیر با خودت ببر یکم راحت تر شه وضعیت کنکور


خخخ چی خیال کردی
امسال تعداد شرکت کننده تجربی بالای۷۰۰ میشه
ایرانی جماعت را هنوز نشناختی :Yahoo (20): 
سال۸۲ که کنکور میدادیم کسی به رشته تجربی نگاه نمیکرد
یادمه دوم دبیرستان که انتخاب رشته کردیم، جمعیت رشته ریاضی۳۳ نفر بود و رشته تجربی به علت نفرات کم که ۱۱ نفر بود نمیخواستند کلاس تشکیل بدهند...
ما بچه های ریاضی به تجربی میخندیدیم :Yahoo (114): 
الان همه چی برعکس شد
تمامی کسایی که رشته تجربی میان و میخوان دکتر بشوند
دنبال پول هستند ولاغیر..
کمتر از یک درصد دکتر داریم که هدفشون خدمت به خلق باشه

----------


## maryam13

> خخخ چی خیال کردی
> امسال تعداد شرکت کننده تجربی بالای۷۰۰ میشه
> ایرانی جماعت را هنوز نشناختی
> سال۸۲ که کنکور میدادیم کسی به رشته تجربی نگاه نمیکرد
> یادمه دوم دبیرستان که انتخاب رشته کردیم، جمعیت رشته ریاضی۳۳ نفر بود و رشته تجربی به علت نفرات کم که ۱۱ نفر بود نمیخواستند کلاس تشکیل بدهند...
> ما بچه های ریاضی به تجربی میخندیدیم
> الان همه چی برعکس شد
> تمامی کسایی که رشته تجربی میان و میخوان دکتر بشوند
> دنبال پول هستند ولاغیر..
> کمتر از یک درصد دکتر داریم که هدفشون خدمت به خلق باشه


خخخ چی خیال کردی
امسال تعداد شرکت کننده تجربی بالای۷۰۰ میشه
ایرانی جماعت را هنوز نشناختی
این حرفتو باید با طلا نوشت

----------


## konkor-82

حرف آخر رو دارم ولی همه چیزش قر و قاطیه
فصل بندیش مشخص نیست ادمو خسته میکنه
ولی تدریشون عالیه

----------


## maryam13

> حرف آخر رو دارم ولی همه چیزش قر و قاطیه
> فصل بندیش مشخص نیست ادمو خسته میکنه
> ولی تدریشون عالیه


فاگو زیست هم برا توضیح بیشتر خوبه تو که رشتت ریاضی هست

----------


## konkor-82

فاگو خوبه ولی ماشالله انقدر حجمش زیاد وقتی یه فصل را تموم میکنی تا میخای تست بزنی، همه از چی یاد رفته

----------


## mahTEn

زیستو با علاقه بخونید(ن تنها زیست بلکه هر درسیو بدون علاقه و از روی بی حوصلگی بخونید چیزی ازش یاد نمیگیرید)

روزانه برای زیست3الی4ساعت وقت بزارید چون هم درس خیلی مهمیه و هم اینکه رشتتون ریاضی بوده طبیعتا برای یادگیری زیست نیاز ب وقت بیشتری دارید

تایم های اول صبح رو ب زیست اختصاص بدید چون هم بازدهتون بیشتره هم انرژیتون زیاده

رو خوندن زیست پافشاری کنید سرسری از مطالبش نگذرید اگر بار اول یاد نگرفتید قطعا دفعات بعدی یادمیگیرید با ی بار یاد نگرفتن ناامید نشید

میتونید از ویسای رضا امیر  استفاده کنید از رو متن درسو میخونه ..من زیاد با ویسای زیست کلا موافق نیستم اما شما امتحان کنید شاید نتیجه گرفتید

و در اخر باید بگم کسی ک صرفابخاطر ی درس بخواد با کنکور خدافظی کنه همون بهتر ک کلا کنکور نده چون ادم ضعیفیه...
زود جا نزنید تلاش کنید قطعا هر کسی ب اندازه تلاشش نتیجه میینه
موفق باشید

----------


## Heni

> حرف آخر رو دارم ولی همه چیزش قر و قاطیه
> فصل بندیش مشخص نیست ادمو خسته میکنه
> ولی تدریشون عالیه


شما احتمالا دانلود کردی که اینطوریه وگرنه مرتبه اول نبض زیست که مال دوم بعد سوم بعد گیاهی بعدشم پیش 1و2

----------


## maryam13

> فاگو خوبه ولی ماشالله انقدر حجمش زیاد وقتی یه فصل را تموم میکنی تا میخای تست بزنی، همه از چی یاد رفته


چی بگم والا کسایی که هم رشته تجربی بودن از شکم مادر زیست رو یاد نگرفتن -سعی کن زیست رو طوری بخونی که بتونی خط به خط کتاب رو از حفظ بگی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_برو dvd زیست حرف آخر بگیر_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkor-82


حرف آخر رو دارم ولی همه چیزش قر و قاطیه
فصل بندیش مشخص نیست ادمو خسته میکنه
ولی تدریشون عالیه



چه 
چطور مشخص نیست 
کدوم پک رو داری؟_

----------


## konkor-82

از همینهایی که تو کانالها ریخته
به زور تونستم چند تا از فصلهاش رو مشخص کنم

----------


## Mysterious

> خخخ چی خیال کردی
> امسال تعداد شرکت کننده تجربی بالای۷۰۰ میشه
> ایرانی جماعت را هنوز نشناختی
> سال۸۲ که کنکور میدادیم کسی به رشته تجربی نگاه نمیکرد
> یادمه دوم دبیرستان که انتخاب رشته کردیم، جمعیت رشته ریاضی۳۳ نفر بود و رشته تجربی به علت نفرات کم که ۱۱ نفر بود نمیخواستند کلاس تشکیل بدهند...
> ما بچه های ریاضی به تجربی میخندیدیم
> الان همه چی برعکس شد
> تمامی کسایی که رشته تجربی میان و میخوان دکتر بشوند
> دنبال پول هستند ولاغیر..
> کمتر از یک درصد دکتر داریم که هدفشون خدمت به خلق باشه


واسه ۹۷ هم همینو میگفتن والا ما که ندیدیم
تازه میگفتن بالای ۸۰۰ هزار تا
حالا الان ما تجربیا حق داریم به شما بخندیم یا چی؟
نکن دوست عزیز نکن اینکارو با خودت
اگه به ما میخندیدی کنکور تجربی دادنت چیه؟
برو پی رشتت دیگه-.-
#رو_مخ

----------


## MehranWilson

به سلامتی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## konkor-82

> واسه ۹۷ هم همینو میگفتن والا ما که ندیدیم
> تازه میگفتن بالای ۸۰۰ هزار تا
> حالا الان ما تجربیا حق داریم به شما بخندیم یا چی؟
> نکن دوست عزیز نکن اینکارو با خودت
> اگه به ما میخندیدی کنکور تجربی دادنت چیه؟
> برو پی رشتت دیگه-.-
> #رو_مخ


حواستو جمع کن. درست صحبت کن کوچولو

----------


## mahmood21755

> حواستو جمع کن. درست صحبت کن کوچولو


خخخخخخخ ولشون کن این تازه به دنیا رسیده هارو...
داداش راهی که اینا دارن میرن و ما قبلا راهزناشو کشتیم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkor-82


از همینهایی که تو کانالها ریخته
به زور تونستم چند تا از فصلهاش رو مشخص کنم


این خو بدرد نمیخوره 
معلومه که اینطوری نمیفهمی 
باید از فصل ۱ سال دوم شروع کنی 
برنامشون هم خیلی عالیه_

----------


## Faezeh95

شاید شیوه خوندنتون درست نیست؟!....به هرحال تجربیا3سال تو دبیرستان زیست خوندن(حالا پشت کنکوریا رو فاکتور میگیریم)هنوز خیلیا متوجه نمیشن،شما تازه شروع کردین مسلما باید تلاشتونو چند برابرکنین!!!

----------


## mahmood21755

> واسه ۹۷ هم همینو میگفتن والا ما که ندیدیم
> تازه میگفتن بالای ۸۰۰ هزار تا
> حالا الان ما تجربیا حق داریم به شما بخندیم یا چی؟
> نکن دوست عزیز نکن اینکارو با خودت
> اگه به ما میخندیدی کنکور تجربی دادنت چیه؟
> برو پی رشتت دیگه-.-
> #رو_مخ


کنکور تجربی ارث پدر شماست؟ :Y (448):  :Y (448):  :Y (448): یا شایدم میراث خانوادگیتونه؟اول باید از شما اجازه بگیریم؟

----------


## Misto

> خیلی سعی کردم زیست را بفهمم ولی با وجود۵ماه از مطالعه و خواندن تقریبا ۲دور(البته به غیر زیست پیش چند فصل).
> منابع مطالعاتی من بیشتر فاگو و کتاب درسی بود
> اصلا تست را نمتونم بفهمم. میخوام دوباره فقط روی کتاب تمرکز کنم
> ولی میبینم که چیزی نمیفهمم
> اگر زیست را میتونستم برسونم در بقیه دروس مشکلی نخواهم داشت
> فعلا تصمیمم بر خداحافظی هست
> اینم بگم من رشته ام ریاضی بوده برای همین از زیست چیزی بارم نیست
> خسته شدم


 :Yahoo (21):  خدافظ به سلامت ... برو رشته خودت رو بخون

----------


## khansar

استارتر عزیز سلام.این پستی که الان می نویسم سرنوشت شما رو تغییر میده و به درصد بالای زیست میرسونه.شما ایرادتون اینکه نمیدونید چطور باید زیست بخونید.شما باید سوالات چند سال اخیر خصوصا 97رو تحلیل کنید . ببینید طراح دقیقا از شما چی میخواد و چه چیزی برای طرح سوالات مدنظرشه.دقیق دونه دونه سوالات و گزینه ها رو تحلیل کنید و داخل کتاب درسی زیرشون خط بکشید .و بعد شروع کنید با توجه به خواسته ی طراح کنکور درس بخونید تا به نتیجه برسید.حتما حتما حتما به کانال زیست شناسی استاد یونس حمه صادقی مراجعه کنید ایشون کاملا رایگان توضیح دادن که چطوری اول سوالات کنکور رو تحلیل کنید وبا طرز فکر طراح اشنا بشید بعد شروع کنید به خوندن و از چه منابعی استفاده کنید .حتما مراجعه کنید

----------


## mahmood21755

> استارتر عزیز سلام.این پستی که الان می نویسم سرنوشت شما رو تغییر میده و به درصد بالای زیست میرسونه.شما ایرادتون اینکه نمیدونید چطور باید زیست بخونید.شما باید سوالات چند سال اخیر خصوصا 97رو تحلیل کنید . ببینید طراح دقیقا از شما چی میخواد و چه چیزی برای طرح سوالات مدنظرشه.دقیق دونه دونه سوالات و گزینه ها رو تحلیل کنید و داخل کتاب درسی زیرشون خط بکشید .و بعد شروع کنید با توجه به خواسته ی طراح کنکور درس بخونید تا به نتیجه برسید.حتما حتما حتما به کانال زیست شناسی استاد یونس حمه صادقی مراجعه کنید ایشون کاملا رایگان توضیح دادن که چطوری اول سوالات کنکور رو تحلیل کنید وبا طرز فکر طراح اشنا بشید بعد شروع کنید به خوندن و از چه منابعی استفاده کنید .حتما مراجعه کنید


خدای اعتماد به نفس
الان سرنوشتش به کل منقلب شد ......مرسی که هستی

----------


## Churchill

بیایید فاشیست نباشیم
حق هر کسی هستش که بیاد کنکور بده و به تبع اون هر کسی لیاقتش بیشتر باشه میره میشینه سر کلاس دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mghp


بیایید فاشیست نباشیم
حق هر کسی هستش که بیاد کنکور بده و به تبع اون هر کسی لیاقتش بیشتر باشه میره میشینه سر کلاس دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی


ددش درست 
به نظرت اونی که با سهمیه رفته و نشسته سر صندلی اونم حق داره ؟ 
#ژن _خوب_

----------


## Amirkhan21

از الان تسلیم نشو کار اشتباهیی میکنی فک نکن ماهم همه اینجاییم خدای زیستیم زیستمون خوب بوده زیست کلا یه روش خاصی می خواد خوندنش که واقعا برا هر کس فرق داره سعی کن پیداش بکنی الان هنوز وقت هست

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_چی بگم...
آدم کلا میترسه توی این انجمن یه چیز بگه ...


تلاش و تلاش و تلاش ...

تو یادت میاد وقتی که برای  اولین بار  میخواستی یک مسیر کوتاه رو  طی بکنی ، چندبار زمین خوردی؟_

----------


## Churchill

یه موقعی محمد حسین سرور الدین در جواب اینکه اصلا چرا سهمیه علمی؟؟؟
در جواب مجری گفت این حق آب و گل ه
دوست عزیز تا سال دیگه همین موقع هم اعتراض کنی به جایی نمیرسی به جاش بقیه دوستات میرن دانشگاه و تو میمونی و کنکور و همین بحث 
این بحث هم که از سال 2019 ورودشون به داخل کشور ممنوع میشه صرفا سر اینه که داد و قالش بخوابه وگرنه پسر سفیر و وکیل با همین نامه وزیر و کیل و قید فورس ماژور میان میشینن سر کلاس دانشگاه هایی چون بهشتی وتهران
(به گفته رییس دانشکده دندان پزشکی شهید بهشتی)

----------


## نگارخانم

> خیلی سعی کردم زیست را بفهمم ولی با وجود۵ماه از مطالعه و خواندن تقریبا ۲دور(البته به غیر زیست پیش چند فصل).
> منابع مطالعاتی من بیشتر فاگو و کتاب درسی بود
> اصلا تست را نمتونم بفهمم. میخوام دوباره فقط روی کتاب تمرکز کنم
> ولی میبینم که چیزی نمیفهمم
> اگر زیست را میتونستم برسونم در بقیه دروس مشکلی نخواهم داشت
> فعلا تصمیمم بر خداحافظی هست
> اینم بگم من رشته ام ریاضی بوده برای همین از زیست چیزی بارم نیست
> خسته شدم


خداحافظی کردن رو همه بلدن 
شما فکر کردی ما ها که تجربی هستیم زیست واسمون خیلی راحته ،خییییر جز درسایی که می کشیم خودمونو دودرصد دو درصد درصدامون توش رشد میکنه
من کلی کمک آموزشی استفاده کردم تا درصدمو تو زیست بالا ببرم
در جا نزن ،اگه هدف داری واسش بجنگ

----------


## FaDila

خدانگه دار :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (21): 
فاگو نخونین
کتابو دقیق بخونین بدون وسواس
برین تست ساده سطح AوB الگو رو بزنین
و تستارو نشاندار کنین
بعد دوباره بیاین همون فصلو با دقت بخونین و به نکته هایی ک تو تست دیدین بیشتر توجه کنین
بعد برین تستای نشاندارتون رو دوباره برسی کنین
و بعد چن روز تستای سطح C رو با همین روش ادامه بدین.

----------


## ali.asghar

_نه امید وار می کنم نه نا امید کسی موفق می شه که بفهمه کنکور چیه   هدف چیه  عشق چیه و... همه می تونن با دچار مشکل شدن وشکست کنار بکشن اماهمه کنار نمی کشن / زندگی تنها به کنکور نیست خیلی بزرگ تر از تصور ما کنکوری هاست  کنکور باید یادمون بده برای هدفمون بجنگیم  نا امید نشیم واز شکست نترسیم  باید تلاش کنیم در حالی که می تونیم تفریح و.. رو انجام بدیم ازشون صرف نظر کنیم برای یک هدف والا تر  / تو زندگی یک جا هایی است که دیگه از سختی و گرفتاری اش نمی تونی فرار کنی /نگزاریم تقدیر بجایمان تصمیم بگیرد /  اینم یک بیت از خودم *
برده ان نیست که در غل وزنجیر باشد                                  - برده ان است که نوکر بی منت تقدیر باشد 
اختیار زندگی هر کس به دست خودشه نگزارید که با بی لیاقتی تون اختیار رو از دستتون بگیره_

----------


## Ebrahim999

شايد قسمت نيست شما پزشكي بيايد
ايشالا تو رشته خودتون بتونيد موفق بشيد

----------


## ZAPATA

> خیلی سعی کردم زیست را بفهمم ولی با وجود۵ماه از مطالعه و خواندن تقریبا ۲دور(البته به غیر زیست پیش چند فصل).
> منابع مطالعاتی من بیشتر فاگو و کتاب درسی بود
> اصلا تست را نمتونم بفهمم. میخوام دوباره فقط روی کتاب تمرکز کنم
> ولی میبینم که چیزی نمیفهمم
> اگر زیست را میتونستم برسونم در بقیه دروس مشکلی نخواهم داشت
> فعلا تصمیمم بر خداحافظی هست
> اینم بگم من رشته ام ریاضی بوده برای همین از زیست چیزی بارم نیست
> خسته شدم


اگه چیزی که میخای تو مسیر کنکور تجربی هست
دیگه باید واسش جنگید 
خودت داری میگی «اگر زیست را میتونستم برسونم در بقیه دروس مشکلی نخواهم داشت»
خب یعنی یه زیست رو باهاش چالش داری
این جاست که طرح مسعله میخاد نه فرار از مسعله
بیا بگو با زیست چالش دارم چ کار کنم !؟!
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## khansar

> خدای اعتماد به نفس
> الان سرنوشتش به کل منقلب شد ......مرسی که هستی


 نهاد جمله ی اول رو دقت کنی نوشتم استارتر عزیز.ضمنا من در حد توان و تجربه ی چند سالم دوست داشتم یک کسی که تو اوج ناامیدیه رو برگردونمش.این جمله هم که نوشتم سرنوشت رو تغییر میده تعریف از حرف خودم نبود بلکه میخواستم بگم روشش غلطه و اگر اصلاح کنه همه چی درست میشه

----------


## khansar

دوستان عزیز استارتر محترم نگفته تجربی به صلاحه منه یا نه نگفته بخونم یا نه نگفته بازار کارش با ریاضی فرق داره یا نه !!!!!
یه سوال پرسیده میگه هرچی زیست میخونم نتیجه نمی گیرم 
واسه یه سریا تاسف.....

----------


## tear_goddess

سلام
من نه کنکوری ام
نه پزشکی قبول شدم 
امیدوارم حرفی که میزنم برداشت بدی نشه ازش
اینجوری ک من فهمیدم شما ارشد ای تی دارید ...
ایا بهتر نیست یه حرفه یاد بگیرید و از زندگی لذت ببرید؟
الان شما بر فرض که زیست و بفهمید چه تضمینی هس که کنکور رتبه لازم و بیارید؟
ان شاءالله ک قبول شید ... ایا بعد از اون توانایی اینو دارید ۷ سال درس بخونید؟ ( من الان سال دوم دانشگام به ۲ سال دیگه فکر میکنم فارغ التحصیل میشم پیرم میکنه فکرش )
البته خیلی ها هستن ک مث شما بودن کنکور دادن پزشکی هم قبول شدن ...
اما من واقعا تو وجود خودم نمیبینم یه بار دیگه کنکور بدم !! و سعی میکنم مهارت و چیزای دیگه در کنار درس یاد بگیرم و لذت ببرم از درس 
درباره سوالتون ...
شاید فکر میکنید مفهومی مطالعه میکنید...
یا شاید تست هایی ک حل میکنید غیر استاندارد هستند 
به هر حال سعی کنید کتاب و عمیق بخونید و خودتون استدلال کنید و فک کنید اینجوری موقع بر خوردن به یه سوال راحت تر میتونید تجزیه و تحلیل کنید 
موفق باشید

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> خیلی سعی کردم زیست را بفهمم ولی با وجود۵ماه از مطالعه و خواندن تقریبا ۲دور(البته به غیر زیست پیش چند فصل).
> منابع مطالعاتی من بیشتر فاگو و کتاب درسی بود
> اصلا تست را نمتونم بفهمم. میخوام دوباره فقط روی کتاب تمرکز کنم
> ولی میبینم که چیزی نمیفهمم
> اگر زیست را میتونستم برسونم در بقیه دروس مشکلی نخواهم داشت
> فعلا تصمیمم بر خداحافظی هست
> اینم بگم من رشته ام ریاضی بوده برای همین از زیست چیزی بارم نیست
> خسته شدم


سلام،میشه بپرسم هدفتون از تجربی اومدن چیه؟پزشکی یا پیرا یا کلا هرچی شد؟ دانشگاه دولتی تاپ،آزاد؟
من خودمم رشتم تجربیه واسه چی انقدر به این بنده خدا می پرین که چه بهتر رفتی و ...؟!! اگه منتظر چه بهتر گفتنا و خداحافظیای شماها بود که دیگه اینجا نمیومد؟ 
اینقدر سطح فهم یه سریا پایینه که متوجه نمیشن طرف این عنوان رو واسه تاپیکش نوشته در واقع کمک واسه راه حل میخواد نه کنایه.
اگه از موقعیت و رشته قبلیش راضی بود که ببخشید م رض نداشت بیاد اینجا که ارجاعش میدین به رشته قبلیش.
انقدر ترسویین از یه نفر میترسین میخواین دکش کنین بره تا یه رقیب کم شه!؟
امثال شماها اگه با خودتونم کنکور بدین قبول نمیشین.
درک نمی کنین ناامید شدن یعنی چی.همین.

----------


## Accident

ارشد آی تی اومده کنکور تجربی میده  :Yahoo (114):  دوستان لطفا خواهش می کنم با فونت بزرگ ننویسید. فوت بزرگ تر نوشتن باعث مهم شدن نوشته شما نمیشه.

----------


## alirezac

سلام دوست عزیز من نخوندم که بقیه چی گفتن ،تجربه خودم رومیگم:فکر میکنم روش خوندنت ومنابعت درست نبوده شما زیست رومیخونید که تستهارو جواب بدیدپس ازاین روش استفاده کنیداینکه اول یه منبع مطمین انتخاب کنیدبه نظر من خیلی سبز یاالگو(سمت ایکیونرو)اول یه قسمت ازکتاب رو باتوجه به طبقه بندی تستها انتخاب کن بعد نکات درسنامه رو که درحین مطالعه کتاب درسی ازکتاب درسی استنباط نکرده ای وارد کتاب درسی کن بعدتستهای منبع مورد نظرت روبزن مهم نیست چند تا غلط زدی چون اصل کار این مرحله هست( حتی اگه کل تستهارو غلط زدی هم مهم نیست)بشین تستها روتحلیل کن یعنی به این توجه کن که تست ازمتن کتاب یاشکل کتاب ظرح شده پس قسمتی ازمتن کتاب رو که سوال مربوط به اون قسمت هست پیداکن اول به دنبال کلید واژه ای بگرد که بهش توجه نکرده ای ویا اینکه مفهومی رو که ازش سوال طرح شده وتو ازخوندن اون متن متوجه نشده ای رودرحاشیه کتابت یادداشت کن جوری که مطمین باشی اگه باردیگه که کتاب رو با اون حاشیه نویسی یاهایلایت کلید واژه میخونی میتونی تست رو جواب بدی .این کاری هست که تمام رتبه برترها انجام داده اند اگه کتاب رتبه یک کنکور 95رو نگاه کنی مشخص هست ودر اخر اینکه سمت فاگو وایکیو نرو براتست بیشتر از یک منبع انتخاب نکن اگه توی اموزش اولیه هم خیلی مشکل داری میتونی قبل ازکاری که گفتم فیلم اموزشی هم ببینی مثلا حرف اخر.....راستی خیلی به حرفای کسایی که .....گوش نده بعد از نتخاب مسیر شک نکن ،باور کن رشته ریاضی نابود شده والله کسی رو میشناسمدکترای برق داره میگیره وتوی یه دفتر وکالت ابدارچیه کسی رو توتلوزیون دیدم دکترای عمران داشت میگرفت ورفتگره شهرداری بود ...هم انتخاب خودت هست هم سرنوشت خودت......

----------


## mwmad

کتاب عمارلو بخر با تست مهروماه بعدش ایکیو 
اشکالی نداره غلط بزنی مهم اینه خوب نکته هاشو یاد بگیری

----------


## Dayi javad

_قدیما وقتی کسی خیلی مشکل داشت تو زیست 

بهش دی وی دی  علی کرامت رهپویان دانشو معرفی میکردن !

تدریس مفهومی زیست ! 

یادم هر کسیم ک استفاده کرده بود راضی بود ! ( منظور از قدیما دوران جنگ نیستا هین سه چهار سال قبل ) 

نمیگم  بری بگیریش ( البته الان نمیدونم مث همون قبلا هم دی وی دی داره یا نه ) 
ولی خب اینکه وقت گذاشتی حالا بخوای واس ی مشکل واس خودت مشکل دیگ درست کنی 
توصیه میکنم  دنبال چاره باش ن دست کشیدن از کارت !

ی نمونه فیلمشو ببین تو اپارات هست !! از علی کرامت خیلی اساتید بهتری هستن ها !
ولی خب تدریس زیست علی کرامت  ب نظر من قابل فهم تر ! چون خودش معلم و دکتر و پزشک نیس ک حالا اومده باش تدریس کنه !

پس میدونه تدریس برای ی دانش آموز ینی چی !

بر عکس افرادی مث پدارم فرهادیان ! فردین جوادی ! و .... ک کتابا و تدریسشونو ک ببینی ی جوری درس دادن انگار دارن تو دانشگاه تدریس میکنن !

تو کلا بیاد حدود 600 صفحه ( حالا کم تر یا بیشتر ) برگه ی a5  رو بخونی ( کتاب درسیا رو میگم البته سال دوم برگه هاش a4 فک کنم  ) نصف اینا بیشتر بدانید و شکل ک بخوای متن کتاب و توضیحات عکسارو همه رو جمع و جور کنی ی جوزه 200 صفحه ای بیشتر نمیشه !


پس زیست آنچنان ک میگن هم گسترده نیس!

ما بد میخونیم

مثلا شما هنوز نمیدونی سلول توش چی داره  چ جور میخوای بدونی مراحل فتوسنتز تو کلروپلاست و یلاکوئید چ جوری اتفاق میفته ؟ چ میخواد چی میده ؟؟؟؟

پس اصن نباید اول ترکیبی بخونی فقط سردرگم میشی !

تستم فقط تستای همون فصل و فصلای قبلی ک خوندی بزن ( ن فصلای بعدی و ک نخوندی )

دو دوری ک تو خوندی اصن معلوم مفید نبود !
هر خوندنی هم الزاما تهش یاد گرفتن نیس !_

----------


## Juliette

برادر شما که با رشته ریاضی بندی نبافتی یا تجربی هم نخواهی بافت،والا سخت ترین قسمت زیست یک دهم جبرواحتمال وگسسته سخت نیست
+
خیلی بدم میاد ازاینایی که با ایرانی جماعتو نشناختی سعی دز توجیه دست نیافته های خودشون دارن!ایرانی جماعت اصلا خوب یا بد!تو برو خود را باش
+
فلسفه ریاضی رفتن مردم هم اون زمان همین بود با خرکی ترین رتبه بهترین مهندسی تو ناکجا اباد میشد قبول شی ولی یا خرکی ترین رتبه پزشکی نمیشد قبول شی و مردم ترجیح میدادن اولیو انتخاب کنن(در اثر همین انتخاب و مهندس شدن افراد نالایق رشته ریاضی خراب شد)
+
بچه ها من فاگو نظام قدیم میخوام کسی برا فروش داره پ.خ کنه

----------


## Juliette

+
کی میاد کلی بخودش زحمت بده کلی بخونه که به خلق الله خدمت کنه که شما چنین انتظاری داری وبه حال اون 99درصد تاسف میخوری؟هدف شما چیزی جز پول بود؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خخخ چی خیال کردی
> امسال تعداد شرکت کننده تجربی بالای۷۰۰ میشه
> ایرانی جماعت را هنوز نشناختی
> سال۸۲ که کنکور میدادیم کسی به رشته تجربی نگاه نمیکرد
> یادمه دوم دبیرستان که انتخاب رشته کردیم، جمعیت رشته ریاضی۳۳ نفر بود و رشته تجربی به علت نفرات کم که ۱۱ نفر بود نمیخواستند کلاس تشکیل بدهند...
> ما بچه های ریاضی به تجربی میخندیدیم
> الان همه چی برعکس شد
> تمامی کسایی که رشته تجربی میان و میخوان دکتر بشوند
> دنبال پول هستند ولاغیر..
> کمتر از یک درصد دکتر داریم که هدفشون خدمت به خلق باشه


*کی گفته " تمامِ کسایی که رشته تجربی میان و میخوان دکتر بشن " دنبال پولن ؟!!!!
شاید خیلیا اینجوری بخوان ولی برا همه صدق نمیکنه 


*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> _
> 
> ددش درست 
> به نظرت اونی که با سهمیه رفته و نشسته سر صندلی اونم حق داره ؟ 
> #ژن _خوب_


*میفهمم چی میگید شما ولی حواسمون باشع نصف همونایی که انقد سر کنکور ازشون بیزاریم ، سایه پدر شاید بالاسرشون نباشه ، اینم در نظر بگیرید 
چیزی که هستو نمیشه عوضش کرد 
شما حاضرین از پزشکی قبول شین به قیمت نبودن پدرتون ؟! کنکور همچینم مهم نیستا چون همه ی زندگیمون نیس ...*

----------


## konkor-82

میگن حسادت تنها جایی که خوبه و اشکالی نداره، در زمینه کسب دانش هست. حسادت را با بخیل بودن اشتباه نگیرید اینکه بعضی ها با دیدن پست اینجانب خوشحال میشوند که یکی دیگه از داوطلبان کنکور کمتر شده و رقابت راحتتر خواهد بود...
آدمی باید در تمام زندگیش بخشنده باشه حتی جایی که شاید به
ضررش باشه...
توی مدرسه وقتی امتحانی داشتیم بعضی ها میگفتن ما اصلا نخنوندیم(درصورتی که خیلی خونده)و موقع اومدن نتایج معلوم میشد از همه بیشتر خوندن، با این کارشون میخواستند بالاتر از همه باشند :Yahoo (94): 
بعضی از همین افراد فردا میشوند دکتر.....
ما تو شهرمون دکتر داریم وقتی بهش گفتند برو بالا سر فلان مریض که تصادف کرده و حالش خرابه،میگه فلان قدر پول بریزید به حساب تا بیام بالا سر مریضتون :Yahoo (43): 
بچه ها اگر انشالله دکتر شدید از این دسته دکترها نشید، تمام هم و غم تان خدمت به نیازمندان باشه. از قدیم گفتند عبادت جز خدمت به خلق نیست.
منم تا آخر آذر سعی میکنم خودم را برسونم

----------


## ZAPATA

> میگن حسادت تنها جایی که خوبه و اشکالی نداره، در زمینه کسب دانش هست. حسادت را با بخیل بودن اشتباه نگیرید اینکه بعضی ها با دیدن پست اینجانب خوشحال میشوند که یکی دیگه از داوطلبان کنکور کمتر شده و رقابت راحتتر خواهد بود...
> آدمی باید در تمام زندگیش بخشنده باشه حتی جایی که شاید به
> ضررش باشه...
> توی مدرسه وقتی امتحانی داشتیم بعضی ها میگفتن ما اصلا نخنوندیم(درصورتی که خیلی خونده)و موقع اومدن نتایج معلوم میشد از همه بیشتر خوندن، با این کارشون میخواستند بالاتر از همه باشند
> بعضی از همین افراد فردا میشوند دکتر.....
> ما تو شهرمون دکتر داریم وقتی بهش گفتند برو بالا سر فلان مریض که تصادف کرده و حالش خرابه،میگه فلان قدر پول بریزید به حساب تا بیام بالا سر مریضتون
> بچه ها اگر انشالله دکتر شدید از این دسته دکترها نشید، تمام هم و غم تان خدمت به نیازمندان باشه. از قدیم گفتند عبادت جز خدمت به خلق نیست.
> منم تا آخر آذر سعی میکنم خودم را برسونم


الان با زیست در چه حالی !؟! 
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ZAPATA


الان با زیست در چه حالی !؟! 



زیست بهانه است !

اومده خاطرت دوران دفاع مقدسو تعریف کنه !_

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> _
> زیست بهانه است !
> 
> اومده خاطرت دوران دفاع مقدسو تعریف کنه !_


نه برادر من، واسه خاطرات نیومده،بعضی وقتها که آدم قاط میزنه و فکر میکنه به ته خط رسیده میخواد با چار نفر که تو شرایط مشابه اند بحرفه.

----------


## konkor-82

> سلام،میشه بپرسم هدفتون از تجربی اومدن چیه؟پزشکی یا پیرا یا کلا هرچی شد؟ دانشگاه دولتی تاپ،آزاد؟
> من خودمم رشتم تجربیه واسه چی انقدر به این بنده خدا می پرین که چه بهتر رفتی و ...؟!! اگه منتظر چه بهتر گفتنا و خداحافظیای شماها بود که دیگه اینجا نمیومد؟ 
> اینقدر سطح فهم یه سریا پایینه که متوجه نمیشن طرف این عنوان رو واسه تاپیکش نوشته در واقع کمک واسه راه حل میخواد نه کنایه.
> اگه از موقعیت و رشته قبلیش راضی بود که ببخشید م رض نداشت بیاد اینجا که ارجاعش میدین به رشته قبلیش.
> انقدر ترسویین از یه نفر میترسین میخواین دکش کنین بره تا یه رقیب کم شه!؟
> امثال شماها اگه با خودتونم کنکور بدین قبول نمیشین.
> درک نمی کنین ناامید شدن یعنی چی.همین.



من بیشتر علاقه ام در زمینه مهندسی ژنتیک هست ولی ظاهرا این رشته داخل کشور بازاری نداره
برای پزشکی هم زمینه تخصصی خودم را مشخص کردم، دوست داشتم تو زمینه گوارش و کبد فعالیت کنم
علاقه زیادی به تحقیق و پژوهش دارم و انشالله پزشکی قبول بشم، کل روز را در آزمایشگاه میگذرونم تا بتوانم 
دردی از این مریضها دوا کنم.(هدفم خیلی بزرگه که در سن34 تصمیم گرفتم کنکور بدهم چون تقریبا نیاز مالی ندارم )
هر چند سنم بالا رفته ولی سن هیچ تاثیری در هدفم نداره، شاید خیلی ها مسخره کنن
اینکه من زیست را نمیفهمم منظورم این هست که خیلی زود مطالب خونده شده را فراموش میکنم....

----------


## konkor-82

خوبه ولی نه اونجور که دلم میخواست زاپاتا جوووون

----------


## ZAPATA

> خوبه ولی نه اونجور که دلم میخواست زاپاتا جوووون


حال قدیمت که بر ما مبراست
کمی مبسوط زیست رو شرح واقعه نما
تا بهتر مطلع از احوال همایونی تان گردیم
 :Yahoo (106): 
چها خاندی
چها داری
چها در سر میپرورانی
 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من بیشتر علاقه ام در زمینه مهندسی ژنتیک هست ولی ظاهرا این رشته داخل کشور بازاری نداره
> برای پزشکی هم زمینه تخصصی خودم را مشخص کردم، دوست داشتم تو زمینه گوارش و کبد فعالیت کنم
> علاقه زیادی به تحقیق و پژوهش دارم و انشالله پزشکی قبول بشم، کل روز را در آزمایشگاه میگذرونم تا بتوانم 
> دردی از این مریضها دوا کنم.(هدفم خیلی بزرگه که در سن34 تصمیم گرفتم کنکور بدهم چون تقریبا نیاز مالی ندارم )
> هر چند سنم بالا رفته ولی سن هیچ تاثیری در هدفم نداره، شاید خیلی ها مسخره کنن
> اینکه من زیست را نمیفهمم منظورم این هست که خیلی زود مطالب خونده شده را فراموش میکنم....


چون تا حالا کسی بتون زیست تدریس نکرده زود یادتون میره
بهتره یه دی وی دی مباحث تهیه و استفاده کنید
من فقط آقای کرامت از قلم چی گرفتم خوب بود و زمانش مناسب بود قیمتش هم زیاد نیست...میتونید تهیه کنید و بخونید با تست گاج توسی

----------


## naazanin

انصافا از نظر حجم و سختی دروس، زیست خیلی راحت تر از ریاضیات کنکور ریاضیه
اینو واقعا میگم، من خودمم مهندسی خوندم، منم معلم زیست هیچوقت نداشتم ولی از وقتی زیست میخونم میبینم چقدر درس شیرین و راحتیه!
چیزی که سختش کرده تست های عجیب غریبیه که برای اولین بار میزنی! باید از تست های راحت شروع کنی و کم کم سخت ها 
زیست فقط و فقط دقت و وقت و حوصله میخواد، برخلاف ریاضی و فیزیک چیزی نیست که نشه فهمید!


فاگو فقط توهمِ یادگیری میده بخاطر حجم بالای مطالبی که تو کتاب میاره
چون کتاب هم نادقیقه و معلم هم ندارید، ذهنتون با مقدار زیادی اطلاعات که حقیقتا فعلا به درد نمیخوره پر میشه
بعد سر تست ها آدم گیج میشه!


از یه کتاب تست راحت تر شروع کنید، ویس های آقای رضا امیر هم میتونه کمک کنه
کسی که گسسته و جبر و ساختمان داده خونده مطمئنا از پس زیست برمیاد

----------


## Saeed79

*فاگوزیست میخونی ؟ خسته نباشید !
میتونم بپرسم چه کسی به شما این کتاب رو پیشنهاد کرده ؟(در صورتی که شما تغییر رشته ای هم هستید!)
*

----------


## konkor-82

درود بر زاپاتا :Yahoo (8): 
راستش من اصلا با نشر الگو حا نمیکنم.چندین بار خواستم بخونم ولی هر بار نصفه کاره انداختم کنار
بیشتر تمرکزم بر فاگو بود ولی فعلا میخوام چندین دور کتاب درسی را بخونم تا خوب مطب برام جابیوفته وقتی که یه سوالی را دیدم بدونم
از کجای کتاب هست!!! بعدش بیام تست سراسری بزنم.
اخلاق بد من اینه که وقتی دارم تست میزنم، چند تا تست را غلط بزنم دیگه ادمه نمیدهم.

----------


## konkor-82

> _قدیما وقتی کسی خیلی مشکل داشت تو زیست 
> 
> بهش دی وی دی  علی کرامت رهپویان دانشو معرفی میکردن !
> 
> تدریس مفهومی زیست ! 
> 
> یادم هر کسیم ک استفاده کرده بود راضی بود ! ( منظور از قدیما دوران جنگ نیستا هین سه چهار سال قبل ) 
> 
> نمیگم  بری بگیریش ( البته الان نمیدونم مث همون قبلا هم دی وی دی داره یا نه ) 
> ...


به نظرم همه کتابها تقریبا در یه سطح هست :Yahoo (8):

----------


## konkor-82

> *فاگوزیست میخونی ؟ خسته نباشید !
> میتونم بپرسم چه کسی به شما این کتاب رو پیشنهاد کرده ؟(در صورتی که شما تغییر رشته ای هم هستید!)
> *


منابع پیشنهادی در نت برای امسال ما که رشته ریاضی بودیم بود
خودم فاگو میخونم راضی هستم ولی میگم به علت حجم بالا تا میام تست بزنم همه چی یادم میره

----------


## mlt

انصافا تجربی یا ریاضی بودن تو فهمیدن زیست تاثیری نمیزاره
تو کلاس ما از24 نفر 6/7تا همیشه سر کلاس زیست خوابیم میایم خونه خودمون سر کتاب میخونیم جالب اینجاس بیشتر کل کلاس نمره میاریم...
من نظام جدیدم از کتابای شما خبر ندارم ولی پارسال 20 شدم امسالم مثل پارسالم
معلم رو *** حساب نمیکنم معمولا کمبود خوابو سر کلاسش جبران میکنم وقتی میام خونه کتاب درسی میجویم هرجا هم نمیفهمم از اموزش میکرو میخونم

----------


## konkor-82

> انصافا از نظر حجم و سختی دروس، زیست خیلی راحت تر از ریاضیات کنکور ریاضیه
> اینو واقعا میگم، من خودمم مهندسی خوندم، منم معلم زیست هیچوقت نداشتم ولی از وقتی زیست میخونم میبینم چقدر درس شیرین و راحتیه!
> چیزی که سختش کرده تست های عجیب غریبیه که برای اولین بار میزنی! باید از تست های راحت شروع کنی و کم کم سخت ها 
> زیست فقط و فقط دقت و وقت و حوصله میخواد، برخلاف ریاضی و فیزیک چیزی نیست که نشه فهمید!
> 
> 
> 
> فاگو فقط توهمِ یادگیری میده بخاطر حجم بالای مطالبی که تو کتاب میاره
> چون کتاب هم نادقیقه و معلم هم ندارید، ذهنتون با مقدار زیادی اطلاعات که حقیقتا فعلا به درد نمیخوره پر میشه
> ...



اخ گفتی ریاضی یاد ریاضی مهندسی افتادم که امتحان پایان ترم 8برگه a4  نوشتم و نمره اول دانشگاه شدم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## ZAPATA

> درود بر زاپاتا
> راستش من اصلا با نشر الگو حا نمیکنم.چندین بار خواستم بخونم ولی هر بار نصفه کاره انداختم کنار
> بیشتر تمرکزم بر فاگو بود ولی فعلا میخوام چندین دور کتاب درسی را بخونم تا خوب مطب برام جابیوفته وقتی که یه سوالی را دیدم بدونم
> از کجای کتاب هست!!! بعدش بیام تست سراسری بزنم.
> اخلاق بد من اینه که وقتی دارم تست میزنم، چند تا تست را غلط بزنم دیگه ادمه نمیدهم.


 :Yahoo (6): 
...........................
من با @Curer موافقم
بیا «زیست جامع گاج» رو بگیر بخان
فعلن همینو کامل تست بزن تا برسی به تهش
با همین میتونی تحلیل خوبی از پیشرفت کارت داشته باشی
بعدش بیا تا بار دگر دورهم واسه ادامش شور زنیم
 :Yahoo (106): 
تستاشم به شکل چرخشی در 3 فاز از هر فصل بزن
اول میکرو هرفصل 
تمام 30 فصلو زدی
بیا از اول تستای ترکیبی از قبل
برو تا تهش از تمام 30 فصل
بیا از اول تستای ترکیبی من بعد
برو تا تهش از تمام 30 فصل
بعدش بیا دور اول بررسی غلطات
برو تا تهش 
بعدش بیا دور دوم بررسی غلطات
......................................
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## naazanin

> میتونید از ویسای رضا امیر  استفاده کنید از رو متن درسو میخونه ..من زیاد با ویسای زیست کلا موافق نیستم اما شما امتحان کنید شاید نتیجه گرفتید



سلام
میشه بگی چرا موافق نیستی؟
صرفا میخوام نظرتو بدونم  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## konkor-82

یعنی دوباره 200 تومن برای کتاب هزینه کنم.؟؟؟ متاسفانه نمیتونم
مگه گاج سوالاتش با نشر الگو فرق داره؟؟ خیلی سبز سال دو و سه هم دارم با iq




> ...........................
> من با @Curer موافقم
> بیا «زیست جامع گاج» رو بگیر بخان
> فعلن همینو کامل تست بزن تا برسی به تهش
> با همین میتونی تحلیل خوبی از پیشرفت کارت داشته باشی
> بعدش بیا تا بار دگر دورهم واسه ادامش شور زنیم
> 
> تستاشم به شکل چرخشی در 3 فاز از هر فصل بزن
> اول میکرو هرفصل 
> ...

----------


## konkor-82

> سلام
> میشه بگی چرا موافق نیستی؟
> صرفا میخوام نظرتو بدونم


یه کم گوش کردم بد نبود
این رضا امیر روزمه اش چیه؟؟؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> یعنی دوباره 200 تومن برای کتاب هزینه کنم.؟؟؟ متاسفانه نمیتونم
> مگه گاج سوالاتش با نشر الگو فرق داره؟؟ خیلی سبز سال دو و سه هم دارم با iq


اول این که ف کنم قیمتش حدود 70 باشه (که تو بازار بری ارزون تر هم پیدا میشه :: من خود دو جلد کتاب زبان جامع گاج و پتومتن حدود 75 بود کاملن نو و تمیز خردیم 40 تومن  :Yahoo (4):  ..... لم کارش هم این طور هستش که اول بگرد ببین کدوم کتاب فروشیا دارن ... بعدش به چندتای اونا سر بزنن ... بعدش اولش بیشتر دنبال کتابای جدید باش تا اون صاحب مغازه ببینه تو دنبال کتابای جدید هستی .... بعدش به عنوان خریدار کتاب جدید کتابو بردار نگاه کن و ورق بزن و قیمت بپرس .... بعدش بگو کتاب قدیمشم دارینا ...... اونم که کتاب قدیم رو آورد اینم ببین .... بعد بگو اگه اینو ارزون میدین همین قدیمو بردارم ..... یه جور خودتو نشون بده که انگار واسه اجبار قدیم رم مجبور شی حاضری برداری درحالی که کتاب جدید رو میخای)
................................
و بعدشم
خیلی سبز دوم سوم هم خیلی خوبن ...... اینم بخونی ایده خوبی هستش
واسه چهارم هم اگه پیش 2 الگو رو داری کتاب خوبیه 
پیش 1 رم با آیکیو جلو ببر (در اصل فصلای پروتئین و بیوتک و جمعیت مهم ترن که میشه با آیکیو اینارو جم زد و کتاب درسی هم باشه درسنامت)
....................
واسه خیلی سبز هم به شکل 3 فاز مثل گاج که گفتم بخان
اول خط به خطاش
بعدش مفهومی هاش
بعدش ترکیبی هاش
بعدش در دوفاز بررسی غلطاش
..............
گاج هم با الگو تفاوت داره
الگو کمی خشن
گاج لطیف و ملایم 
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## konkor-82

کلن به گاج بیشتر حال میکنم تا خیلی سبز و الگو

----------


## maryam13

> کلن به گاج بیشتر حال میکنم تا خیلی سبز و الگو


جا داره یه سلام دوباره به کنکور بگی- با هر کتابی راحتی بخون

----------


## ZAPATA

> کلن به گاج بیشتر حال میکنم تا خیلی سبز و الگو





> جا داره یه سلام دوباره به کنکور بگی- با هر کتابی راحتی بخون


این جاشو مریم درست میگه
همون گاجو بخان
قیمتشو الان دیدم 50 گاج میده
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## maryam13

> کلن به گاج بیشتر حال میکنم تا خیلی سبز و الگو


فقط از کتاب درسی غافل مشو که هیچی جای اونو نمیگیره اقای رضایی تو مصاحبش هم گفتن با اثبات تک تک سوالای زیست از خط کتاب درسین

----------


## konkor-82

یک جلدی هست دیگه؟؟؟
شبیه میکروطلایی هست؟؟

----------


## konkor-82

رضایی کیه؟؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> یک جلدی هست دیگه؟؟؟
> شبیه میکروطلایی هست؟؟



زیست جامع گاج تک جلدی قدیم
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## maryam13

> رضایی کیه؟؟


قسمت مصاحبه های فروم برو مصاحبشو بخون

----------


## Mysterious

> حواستو جمع کن. درست صحبت کن کوچولو


حرف بدی نزدم که بخواد حواسم جمع باشه
شما گفتی مسخرتون میکردیم گفتم پس الان کنکور تجربی دادنت چیه؟
به غیر پول دنبال چی هستی؟

----------


## Mysterious

> کنکور تجربی ارث پدر شماست؟یا شایدم میراث خانوادگیتونه؟اول باید از شما اجازه بگیریم؟


یادم نمیاد شما رو نقل گرفته باشم 
شماعم بجا وکیل دیگران شدن سرت تو کار خودت باشه

----------


## konkor-82

> حرف بدی نزدم که بخواد حواسم جمع باشه
> شما گفتی مسخرتون میکردیم گفتم پس الان کنکور تجربی دادنت چیه؟
> به غیر پول دنبال چی هستی؟


منم نگفتم که بچه های تجربی را مسخره میکردم بلکه گفتم به خاطر جمعیت کمشون خندمون میگرفت

هدفم خیلی بزرگه وگفتم مشکل مالی ندارم که بخوام دنبال پول باشم.

----------


## mahTEn

> سلام
> میشه بگی چرا موافق نیستی؟
> صرفا میخوام نظرتو بدونم



خب البته هر کس یجوره یکی با ویس یاد میگیره یکی یاد نمیگیره من جزو اون دسته ایم ک یاد نمیگیره درواقع ضرر این ویسا برام بیشتر از سودشه چون کلی وقتمو میگیره اخرم هیچ نکته ی جدیدی بهم اضافه نمیکنه
مثلا من ویس های ایلیا ایمانیو گوش دادم صرفا داره از رو متن کتاب میخونه و چندان نکته ی جدیدی نمیگه ک برام مفید باشه رضا امیرم همینطوره..کلا بنظر من تو زیست ترکیب کتاب+درسنامه+تست کافیه ک البته من امسال حتی درسنامه هم نمیخونم فقط کتاب و بلافاصله تست

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> من بیشتر علاقه ام در زمینه مهندسی ژنتیک هست ولی ظاهرا این رشته داخل کشور بازاری نداره
> برای پزشکی هم زمینه تخصصی خودم را مشخص کردم، دوست داشتم تو زمینه گوارش و کبد فعالیت کنم
> علاقه زیادی به تحقیق و پژوهش دارم و انشالله پزشکی قبول بشم، کل روز را در آزمایشگاه میگذرونم تا بتوانم 
> دردی از این مریضها دوا کنم.(هدفم خیلی بزرگه که در سن34 تصمیم گرفتم کنکور بدهم چون تقریبا نیاز مالی ندارم )
> هر چند سنم بالا رفته ولی سن هیچ تاثیری در هدفم نداره، شاید خیلی ها مسخره کنن
> اینکه من زیست را نمیفهمم منظورم این هست که خیلی زود مطالب خونده شده را فراموش میکنم....


آفرین که همچین هدفی داری،کلا رشته های تحقیقاتی چندان جاشو باز نکرده.
اگه مشکلت فراموشیه که این مشکل همه ست.اگه نبود که همه زیستو 100 میزدند.به خاطر همین فراموشیه که میگن زیست رو باید بارها مرور کرد و به اصطلاح خورد.
ضمن اینکه چون شما دفعه اولیه که با زیست دارین آشنا میشی فک میکنی تا فراموش میکنی مطالبو به خاطر ریاضی بودن رشتته و یه حالت موج منفی میاد سمتت.در صورتی که من و خیلیای دیگه که هزار بار زیستو خوندیم هنوزم یادمون میره.طبیعیه چون ریز به ریزش نکته ست.
کتاب فاگو که کلا دورش یه خط قرمز بکشین که شدیدا زده تو جاده خاکی،مگر برای کسی که دبیرستانی باشه و در طول سال از روی کنجکاوی و تکمیل اطلاعات این کتابو کار کنه.حجم اطلاعات به درد نخور توی فاگو زیاده.
به نظرم شما فعلا خیلی متمرکز بر فهم متن کتاب نشو،اول سعی کن متن کتاب رو حفظ کنی بعد که کامل حفظ شدی کم کم می تونی بین مطالب مختلف کتاب ارتباط پیدا کنی.
بعدشم اگه قبول نشدی چیزی از دست ندادی،واسه چی بخوای از الان بکشی کنار؟! از شغلت که نمیخوای استعفا بدی که بعدا پشیمون بشی.
هیچم مسخره نیست که 34 سالگی بخونی واسه کنکور.

----------


## rasool724

کتاب درسی رو مو به مو کلمه به کلمه بخون و سعی کن ترکیبی بخونی اولش سخته ولی بعد موتورت راه میوفته ! ببین مثلا توی فصل اول سال دوم کلمه سلولز رو آورده تو باید تمام مطالبی که توی کتاب های دوم و سوم و پیش درمورد سلولز هست رو بخونی به قید ها خیلی توجه کن چند سالی هست که بدجوری گیر سه پیچ دادن به قید ها ! کنکور های 93 تا 97 رو سوالاتش رو بخون و تحلیل کن تا با سبک جدید سوالات آشنا بشی ! نکته بسیار مهم دیگه اینکه به طور مستمر بخون زیست رو مثلا اگر امروز از صفحه 1 تا 10 خوندی فرداش نباید از صفحه 10 شروع کنی به خوندن باید همین مطالب رو دوباره از اول مرور کنی ! نکاتی که توی تست ها هست کنار و گوشه ی کتابت بنویس شدیدا معجزه می کنه 
موفق باشی

----------


## mahmood21755

مهم نیست کیو نقل کردی مهم اینه که یه حرفی زدی که بی احترمیبه اونایی که تغییر رشته دادن .....شما هم اگه تواناییشو  داری درستو بخون که امسال قبول شی..نیازی نیست ناراحتی دانشگاه قبول نشدنتو رو سر بچه های تغییر رشته ای خالی کنی
#خودمان_عرضه داشته _باشیم 
#کنکور_تجربی-را-ارث-پدرمان -ندانیم .


> یادم نمیاد شما رو نقل گرفته باشم 
> شماعم بجا وکیل دیگران شدن سرت تو کار خودت باشه

----------


## Math97

می تونید برای مسئله فراموشی از جعبه لایتنر یا مرور طبق منحنی فراموشی استفاده کنید. ولی حالت سوال و جوابی خیلی بهتره تا مرور صرف. اینطوری ذهن تمرین می کنه.
با لایتنر حس خوبی هم به آدم دست می ده که هرروز کارتهاشو میبره جلو. 
فکر کنم کارتهای فلش زیست توی بازار باشه یا می تونید کتابچه های زیست رو برگه هاشو جدا کنید توی جعبه بذارید اگه علاقمند باشید.

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ی نفر دراین سه سال ندیدم فاگو بخونه موفق بشه نه اینکه نبوده انقد کم بوده ک من توانجمن ندیدم حداقل

----------


## mahmood21755

> ​ی نفر دراین سه سال ندیدم فاگو بخونه موفق بشه نه اینکه نبوده انقد کم بوده ک من توانجمن ندیدم حداقل


دش شما چرشته ای قبول شدی ؟دادا

----------


## reza fff

> زیست جامع گاج تک جلدی قدیم


سلام..فرقش با دوجلدی چیه؟دوتا چاپو بررسی کردید؟...من چاپ 94 دارم تو سایتشون گفتن واسه 98 هم کاربرد داره...البته من بیشتلر تغییرات زیستو از اون سال درنیاوردم مثل اون لب بویایی ک الان شده پیاز بویایی و امثالهم..ب نظرت تک جلدیو بگیرم؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام..فرقش با دوجلدی چیه؟دوتا چاپو بررسی کردید؟...من چاپ 94 دارم تو سایتشون گفتن واسه 98 هم کاربرد داره...البته من بیشتلر تغییرات زیستو از اون سال درنیاوردم مثل اون لب بویایی ک الان شده پیاز بویایی و امثالهم..ب نظرت تک جلدیو بگیرم؟


اگه هیچی زیست نخاندی
همین کتاب دوجلدی خودتم نخاندیش
و اگه رو ریزتغییرات حساس هستی
و دلتم یه کتاب تمیز تک جلدی میخاد
همین جدیدشو بگیری بهتره
.................................................
 :Yahoo (106): 
حال هرچند گفتن و گفته شده بهتر شده
ولی این بهتر شدن خیلی هم نیست که بخای از دو جلد به یک جلد کوچ نمود
مگه بنا به موارد بالا بخای یه جورایی خودتو راضی سازی که تک جلدیشو بگیری
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام..فرقش با دوجلدی چیه؟دوتا چاپو بررسی کردید؟...من چاپ 94 دارم تو سایتشون گفتن واسه 98 هم کاربرد داره...البته من بیشتلر تغییرات زیستو از اون سال درنیاوردم مثل اون لب بویایی ک الان شده پیاز بویایی و امثالهم..ب نظرت تک جلدیو بگیرم؟


سلام
زیست شناسی جامع گاج تک جلدی ، با دو جلدی ، تفاوتی نداره ، فقط حجم کتاب زیاد تر شده و تست های سراسری تا سال 96 اضافه شدن به سوالات + آزمون های آخر کتاب که تا سال 96 اضافه شده ، البته شاید جدیدا تا 97 اضافه شده باشه
ولی در کل ، تک جلدی با دو جلدی ، تفاوتشون همینه

----------


## gazal78

زیست که مشکل خیلیاست
با تمرین و تکرار و دوره و مرور حل میشه

----------


## reza fff

> اگه هیچی زیست نخاندی
> همین کتاب دوجلدی خودتم نخاندیش
> و اگه رو ریزتغییرات حساس هستی
> و دلتم یه کتاب تمیز تک جلدی میخاد
> همین جدیدشو بگیری بهتره
> .................................................
> 
> حال هرچند گفتن و گفته شده بهتر شده
> ولی این بهتر شدن خیلی هم نیست که بخای از دو جلد به یک جلد کوچ نمود
> مگه بنا به موارد بالا بخای یه جورایی خودتو راضی سازی که تک جلدیشو بگیری


مرسی از نظرت..ن من این کتابو خوب خوندم...تو این چن سال فصل های مهمو حداقل پنج دور رفتم کلا زیشست حالیمه..این کتابم همراه پیش دو الگو بنظرم بهترین کتاب هاسی تستس زیستن بیشتر رو این تغییرات شک داشتم ک دیگ منصرف شدم نمیگیرم

----------


## reza fff

> سلام
> زیست شناسی جامع گاج تک جلدی ، با دو جلدی ، تفاوتی نداره ، فقط حجم کتاب زیاد تر شده و تست های سراسری تا سال 96 اضافه شدن به سوالات + آزمون های آخر کتاب که تا سال 96 اضافه شده ، البته شاید جدیدا تا 97 اضافه شده باشه
> ولی در کل ، تک جلدی با دو جلدی ، تفاوتشون همینه


مرسی از نظرت دوست من..تفاوت این باش اصلن نباید بخرمش

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> مرسی از نظرت دوست من..تفاوت این باش اصلن نباید بخرمش


من تک جلدی 96 رو دارم ، رفتم یه دسته دوم فروشی ، با دو جلدیش مقایسه کردم ، تفاوتی نداشت جز همینایی ک گفتم ، مثلا چاپ 94 که دو جلدی هست ، تا سوالات سال 93 یا 94 داره ولی چاپ 96 که تک جلدی هست ، تا سوالات 96 داخل تست های مبحثی آورده شده ، ینی مثلا تارعنکبوت رو تا تست سال 96 گفته یا مبحث های دیگه ، آخرشم تست های سراسری سال های جدید تر هم گذاشته.
ضمنا جامع گاج درسنامه نداره ، فقط پاسخنامه تشریحی داره ولی یک مزیت نسبت به نشرالگو یا آیکیو داره ، اون هم تست های استانداردش هست ، بیشتر روی سوالات و تست هایی ک سراسری هستن یا شبیه به سراسری هستن کار کرده ، بعضی ها میگن سطح کتاب آسون هست ولی آسون نیست ، استاندارد هست ، بدرد خود کنکور میخوره ولی بدرد آزمون های قلم چی نمیخوره چون قلم چی سطح سوالاتش سخته... 
در کل اگر شما دوجلدی داری و میخوای تک جلدی بخری ، میتونی به جاش همون سری تست های کنکور سراسری که داخل کتابت نیست رو پرینت بگیری و باهاش بخوانی ... اما اگر میخوای راحت همه تستا رو داخل یک کتاب داشته باشی و حوصله پرینت گرفتن و گشتن دنبال سوال نداری ، میتونی تک جلدیش رو بخری.
زیست شناسی ، بهترین و تنها منبع معبر خود کتاب درسی هست ، شما تا خود کتاب درسی رو به صورت مفهومی نفهمی ، زدن تست هاش برات سخته. ببخشید طولانی شد.موفق باشی

----------


## Mysterious

> مهم نیست کیو نقل کردی مهم اینه که یه حرفی زدی که بی احترمیبه اونایی که تغییر رشته دادن .....شما هم اگه تواناییشو  داری درستو بخون که امسال قبول شی..نیازی نیست ناراحتی دانشگاه قبول نشدنتو رو سر بچه های تغییر رشته ای خالی کنی
> #خودمان_عرضه داشته _باشیم 
> #کنکور_تجربی-را-ارث-پدرمان -ندانیم .


من هیچ علاقه ایی ندارم به بحث کردن
اشتباهم برداشت کردی همچین آدمی نیستم
علت جواب دادنم به ایشونم گفتم و فهمیدم اشتباه کردم 
اونوقت شما به ما میگی تازه به دوران رسیده بی احترامی نیست؟
توهینی که کردمو لطفا بگو
نه ارث بابای منه نه اموال عمومی 
لطفنم دیگه نقل نگیر و اینم بدون اینقد ادعا داری منتظر مصاحبت میمونم
عرضتو به نمایش بذار

----------


## mahTEn

> یه کم گوش کردم بد نبود
> این رضا امیر روزمه اش چیه؟؟؟



والا رزومه اش و اینارو ک اطلاع چندانی ندارم یکی کانالشو بهم معرفی کرد منم رفتم کانالش و یکی از ویساشو درحد3_4دقیقه گوش دادم ک اصلا خوشم نیومد و بلافاصله لفت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

این بنده خدا ، خداحافظی کرد تموم شد رفت ، شما هنوز ول نکردینا ، باورکنید 7 تا صفحه الان حرف زدید ، تمام حرفایی ک نفر بعدی میخواد بزنه ، چهانفر قبلی اونو زده ها  :Yahoo (83): 
رفع اسپم: آفرین فکرخوبی کردی ، توی ریاضی موفق تری تا تجربی

----------


## V_buqs

> خخخ چی خیال کردی
> امسال تعداد شرکت کننده تجربی بالای۷۰۰ میشه
> ایرانی جماعت را هنوز نشناختی
> سال۸۲ که کنکور میدادیم کسی به رشته تجربی نگاه نمیکرد
> یادمه دوم دبیرستان که انتخاب رشته کردیم، جمعیت رشته ریاضی۳۳ نفر بود و رشته تجربی به علت نفرات کم که ۱۱ نفر بود نمیخواستند کلاس تشکیل بدهند...
> ما بچه های ریاضی به تجربی میخندیدیم
> الان همه چی برعکس شد
> تمامی کسایی که رشته تجربی میان و میخوان دکتر بشوند
> دنبال پول هستند ولاغیر..
> کمتر از یک درصد دکتر داریم که هدفشون خدمت به خلق باشه


از سال 82 پشت کنکوری ینی؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ParsaGh

*بنطرم وقت صرف کردن روی فاگو چندان ارزشی نداره ... 
خب برای خوندن زیست باید چند کار بکنی ... 
1_اول یه دور کتاب رو بخونی و تا جایی که خودت میتونی یکم درکش کنی لازم نیست اولین بار همش رو بفهمی 
2_یعد میری درسنامه اون فصل رو میخونی .. من ترجیحا واس دوم وسوم خیلی سبز و پیش نشر الگو رو پیشنهاد میدم ... 
3_بعد که اینکار کردی بعد 24 تا 48 ساعت بعدش بستگی به حجم فصل میای تست ها رو میزنی و نکاتشو وارد کتابت میکنی
4_بعد واس مرور کتاب و نکاتشو و تست های نشان دارتو میزنی ...
این روش رو امتحان کن ایشالله که جواب بگیری ...البته این رو بگم واسه همه ی درسای اختصاصی با یه بار خوندن نمیتونین تسلط پیدا کنین و انتظار داشته باشین همه تستارو جواب بدین تسلط با مرور زیاد و کافی و تست هرچه بیشتر به دست میاد و هیچ فرمول خاصی نداره*

----------


## mbt.danial

> خیلی سعی کردم زیست را بفهمم ولی با وجود۵ماه از مطالعه و خواندن تقریبا ۲دور(البته به غیر زیست پیش چند فصل).
> منابع مطالعاتی من بیشتر فاگو و کتاب درسی بود
> اصلا تست را نمتونم بفهمم. میخوام دوباره فقط روی کتاب تمرکز کنم
> ولی میبینم که چیزی نمیفهمم
> اگر زیست را میتونستم برسونم در بقیه دروس مشکلی نخواهم داشت
> فعلا تصمیمم بر خداحافظی هست
> اینم بگم من رشته ام ریاضی بوده برای همین از زیست چیزی بارم نیست
> خسته شدم


تسلیم شدن،شیوه زندگی بازنده هاست،ده بار شکست خوردی،برای بار یازدهم بلند شو

----------


## Ebrahim999

> تسلیم شدن،شیوه زندگی بازنده هاست،ده بار شکست خوردی،برای بار یازدهم بلند شو


اينو بايد پشت ماشين بنويسم :Yahoo (6):

----------


## ZAPATA

> اينو بايد پشت ماشين بنويسم


اینم واسه پشت ماشین عالیه
 :Yahoo (20): 
................................
یک نفر یک جرعه از غم‌های من را نوش کرد

گیج شد، در خلسه رفت و مست شد، پاتیل رفت
 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (19):  :Y (691):  :Y (594):  :Y (636):  :Y (495): 
.........................................

----------


## Parsaff

من فکر کنم الکی داری میگی که کمکت کنن کسی که بخواد بره نمیاد اعلام کنه به همه

فرستاده شده از SGP521ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## دامپزشک آینده

اینکه میگید نمیفهمید یعنی چی؟! واقعا درس سختی نیست، فقط قلق داره و باید ترکیبی خونده شه، شما که بقیه درساتون خوبه واقعا حیفه.... پنج ماه خوندید نفهمیدید؟ اشکالی نداره که، این هفت ماه باقیمونده هم بخونید، کنکور هم بدید، اگه باز موفق نشدید بیاید یه فکری میکنیم.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> دش شما چرشته ای قبول شدی ؟دادا


من 3هزار شدم موندم پشت کنکور  اولین بارم 12هزار

----------

